# Best clear sealer for stamped concrete? Reseal



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I looked at a stamped concrete patio this evening that I believe was originally done with http://www.glaze-n-seal.com/ or maybe Glazer? I also found this product while surfing. http://madison-uptech.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=84&Itemid=104 Im looking for the best possible product. Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

And ironically, as soon as I posted this I grabbed the mail and the latest issue of The Paint Contractor arrived today with an article on masonry coatings.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

and who says print media is dead!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have used H&C's xylene based concrete sealer, I don't know if it is the best but it was readily available at SW.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I have used H&C's xylene based concrete sealer, I don't know if it is the best but it was readily available at SW.


Thanks Sean. Since this one was refered by my local BM dealer, SW is SOL on this one. I will call my BM rep in the morning and the local BM dealer who refered me, but wanted some feedback here too. Im also curious about any prep issues since it was previously sealed. Old finish is still holding up well though.


----------

